# Air Force officer, wife on Guam charged with sex crimes



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A U.S. Air Force officer and his wife on Guam are accused of multiple sex crimes involving children, including possessing 1,600 nude photos of adults and children in their off-base home, according to military officials and local media reports.
Guam police told local media they found nude photos, information on bestiality, and evidence of children involved in sexual acts with the woman during a search of the couple's Yigo home, KUAM TV on Guam reported.
The search "revealed disturbing photos of children engaged in obscene acts, made to pose in the nude," Sgt. Art Paulino, of Guam police's Juvenile Investigation Section, told the television station.
The wife was charged Wednesday by Guam authorities and is being held on $100,000 cash bail, according to KUAM. The Air Force officer, a captain stationed at Andersen Air Base, was charged Thursday and is being held on the same bail amount.
Andersen's public affairs office released a short statement Thursday.
"Today, Guam Police Department charged an Air Force officer stationed here &#8230; with criminal acts against his children," the statement read in part. "Andersen law enforcement officials are supporting GPD in the continuing investigation. Further details will be released as they become available."
Stars and Stripes typically does not identify the victims or alleged victims of a sexual crime. The newspaper is not identifying the couple charged in this case because it could identify possible victims.
Police searched the couple's Yigo home this week and found the photographs, including photographs of children that were lewd, said officer Allan Guzman of Guam police.
Police also found a "family fantasy" magazine along with sexually explicit videos, magazines and devices, KUAM reported.
Charges in the case include second-degree criminal sexual conduct, photography of a minor's sexual acts, use of one's child in obscene acts and two counts of child abuse, according to KUAM.
The couple are scheduled to reappear in court May 4.

Information From: Stars and Stripes


----------

